# Ammo Prices.... A Rant



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, I just have to gripe about ammo prices. We all they have went through the roof, but where will the line be drawn?

I used to think the big increase was due to the anti's, the senseless violence, etc.... Today however I'm confused as ever. I was at a store and saw Remmington basic .45-70 ammo for just over $20 a box (about what you can find it more most palces) (box of 20 rounds). I looked at the BASIC .44 ammo. It was something like $56+ for a BASIC box of Remmington 50 rounds. To give you a comparasion, American Eagle (made by Federal) were $54. Someone PLEASE explain to me how compaines (this case Remmington) can make a less popoular .45-70 and sell it CHEAPER than a more popular .44? I mean lets face it a 405 grain .45-70 is a larger brass case, in fact it's what 2 and a half time long as a .44? Shouldnt there be more money involved from Remmington to make the .45-70?

An odd comparison in 9mm: The store was selling those large 250 round "mega box" of Remmington UMC (the "cheap" stuff") for $65. If you break that down. Now I didnt graduate the top of my class but according to my caclucations, that $25 per 50 rounds of target price Remmington UMC 9mm. Not more than 5 feet from those were Winchester USA 100 round boxes for $15. Again not liking to do this kind of math w/ out a calculator, but that comes out to be roughly $38 for 250 rounds. 

The thing that about made me fall on the floor from shock was the price of a 20 round box of Remmington Golden Saber 230 grain .45 HP's. I remember no more than 3 years ago picking these up at gun shows for $10-12 a box. (I still have a few boxes of them) Today i saw the price was $45. 

What's up w/ ammo prices? (ESPICALLY REMMINGTON?) Is the price being driven by anti's, etc.... or is it a case where we (consumers, gun owners) are just taking the shaft from the manufactors becasue we almost "have" to?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

The manufactures claim that they changes their dies and all ammo is being made for the war effort. But I bet there are just like the gas companies taking advantage of us. My sabots I use more than doubled in price in the last few years. I feel your pain.


----------



## spacecadet (May 12, 2005)

You're seeing old stock and new stock pricing side by side. The vendor should check his old stock to see hoiw much money he will be losing whenm he replaces the old stock! I'm not trying to be funny... The fact is, metals are going through the roof.

I'm in sales for a major distributor and I can sum up all of the problems into two words, one of which is hyphenated........... Wal-Mart, which started pusing the sporting goods vendors to China for sourcing..... the other word is China, which is buying metal ores, processing metals, like antimoney, metal stocks and scrap metals. 

All the outlets, whether your local mom and pop shop, Gander Mountain or Bass Pro are suffering with shock when new stocks come in. Since China is willing to pay any price for these metals, (why not, they have a huge trade surplus from clothing, furniture and other sources) the price is going through the roof. Any shop that isn't checking their invoices whith every shipment, will probably lose money on fishing and fishing hard goods.

I don't like it, but until America tells China that we are not buying their goods, it will continue to spiral out of control.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the nine ammo was reasonable compared to the 380 rounds i saw. the 380's were $32.00 at walmart.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Personaly I don't blame all the price increase on the War. While that may be apart of it and the hike in metal prices I think the main reason is nothing more than Greed! How else can you explain the price tripling and sometimes even more on surplus ammo? This stuff was made many , many years before any War or metal prices increases. 7.62x51 that was selling for $20.00 a battle pack now over $100.00 Or how about Wolf ammo that is made in Russia, I paid $150.00 for 1000rds a year ago which was to much then, now its up around $250.00 !! This stuff is cheap steel cased plinking ammo !


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I try to reload wherever possible, and lately I have been looking into buying ammo online, I just bought 500rds of Hornady 17HMR ammo for like $75 from Midsouth shooters supply(most places want like $14-15 a 50 for it and some places more than that) you want sticker shock on any gun related item go to your local Gander Mountain.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I have bought all my ammo online since it went up


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

> I try to reload wherever possible


Spent all day today reloading. Getting ready to scope my .338 Win Mag. Anyone have any rounds or brass for that they want to dump?!?!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

dakotaman said:


> Spent all day today reloading. Getting ready to scope my .338 Win Mag. Anyone have any rounds or brass for that they want to dump?!?!


Not to hijack H2Os thread here but brass is something that is getting out of hand as well.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm thinking very seriously to reloading. I'm already buying guns based on caliburs that I already have. So I'll be looking into reloading: 45 acp, 9 mm, 44 mag, .38, .357 and a small mixture of .45 lc/.454/.460. 

Any suggestions on getting started please let me know.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Pistol dies are a litle more expensive than rifle calibers, RCBS dies for a handgun cal are about $40-45, I did see a ad on Greybeard outdoors where a guy had a bunch for sale for around $30 a set, the good thing is for the most part you dont chew up as much powder handloading for a pistol compared to a rifle, you can really save when you start loading for 357, 44, 454 etc.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

We reload alot of handgun ammo and when we order bullets we usually get a large group together and buy bulk to save on shipping. When we were looking into ordering last month we found that the company we wanted to order from was now chargin a lead surcharge. So whatever we were going to save on shippin was now going towards this lead surcharge. Anyway to squeeze us.


----------

